# Need help with homework



## Sop (Feb 9, 2011)

Design an alternative cover for the book: The Book from Baden Dark


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

no prize or anything?


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 9, 2011)

here my entry


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> here my entry


Did you realy make it or not(well it doesnt look like)


----------



## updowners (Feb 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Sop (Feb 9, 2011)

It's part of book report I'm doing.
Winner will get my eternal gratitude.


----------



## mameks (Feb 9, 2011)

It would be, wouldn't it...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 9, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> It's part of book report I'm doing.
> Winner will get my eternal gratitude.


Your eternal gratitude is moot. 
Please do your own homework and stop letting others do your own homework completely.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 9, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> It's part of book report I'm doing.
> Winner will get my eternal gratitude.








Give an actual prize. No one will actually do it if you don't, or better yet, do it yourself. You're 12. It doesn't need to be that pretty.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, somehow as soon as I saw who made the thread I knew something would be wrong with this.
As it turns out, it was the misleading title.
I'll allow the thread, but don't expect us to do your homework for you. If anything, add a brief synopsis of the book (in your own words, not wikipedia's) so that we have some idea of what the cover should reflect. 

And guys, that's enough facepalms. Thank you.


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2011)

well ...
what's the book even about ? the book cover is pretty useless and tells us nothing about the actual book .


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> well ...
> what's the book even about ? the book cover is pretty useless and tells us nothing about the actual book .


It's about a tree.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slayakin should get right on that.


----------



## Orc (Feb 9, 2011)

To be fair, he's not asking for other people to do all of his homework for him. He just wants a decent cover for his and thought people here would be generous to provide their artistic talents.

Also, Martin was so fucking right about you guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2011)

This ain't even math homework, you lazy bum.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> To be fair, _he's not asking for other people to do all of his homework for him._ He just wants a decent cover for his and thought people here would be generous to provide their artistic talents.
> 
> QUOTE(Sop @ Feb 9 2011, 08:16 AM) Design an alternative cover for the book




He's not asking at all.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2011)

He's not asking us to do all of his homework, but:



			
				Sop said:
			
		

> It's part of book report I'm doing.



he _is_ asking us to do part of it. 


It's not an unreasonable request. My main complaint was his initial labeling of this as a "competition".

(and I think he's sort of lazy, so I wanted him to put a little more into it)


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore, sadly...


----------



## Law (Feb 9, 2011)

*NSFW* for those of you who care about that



Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Feb 10, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> Also, Martin was so fucking right about you guys.


Martin ? wut he say ?


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.
Well played


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 11, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









but still, having other people do their homework on the temp shouldn't be allowed :|


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 11, 2011)

i don't think he is asking for someone to do his hw, like orc said. I presume it's english hw in which case, the task will be to write a story or w/e, *he isn't going to get any marks for the cover* but just wants to have a decent one. actually i'ts a pretty good idea asking on here... i should do the same, seeing as i'm crap at art.


----------



## monkat (Feb 12, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> *NSFW* for those of you who care about that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dude.

That's fucking awesome, dude.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 12, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> i don't think he is asking for someone to do his hw, like orc said. I presume it's english hw in which case, the task will be to write a story or w/e, *he isn't going to get any marks for the cover* but just wants to have a decent one. actually i'ts a pretty good idea asking on here... i should do the same, seeing as i'm crap at art.


No offence, but if he's not being marked on it then what's the point in having one? Artwork doesn't just fall out of the sky, it takes time to make. If the rest of the class will just have a printed cover then I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 12, 2011)

cause it looks good for presentation purposes, if u have 2 books, both exactly the same words & story, but one has a snazzy cover and the other has a few scribbles like from a 3 year old, which one are you most likely to pick up?


----------

